# Portugal Volunteer Opportunities



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

We are US citizens looking for opportunities to do volunteer work in Portugal. We have multiple skills in business, teaching English to construction. We do not want to be paid and will incur all living expenses. Does anyone know of specific websites or organizations we can access to offer our services? Thanks in advance


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi,
Are you in Lisbon?
This one is for Lisbon: Banco Voluntariado de Lisboa 
I have done volunteer projects here.

This one is national: Bolsa do Voluntariado
I didn't try it yet

I hope it helps

Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> Are you in Lisbon?
> This one is for Lisbon: Banco Voluntariado de Lisboa
> I have done volunteer projects here.
> ...


Thank you Lucia 
We are the couple that will be in Portugal this fall ('21) that you helped with information about real estate. We look forward to discussing more with you
Stay safe


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you've an interest in growing fruit n veg and sustainable living in all its various forms try WWOOF - they also supply basic food and accommodation, - when covid allows - they have members over the boarder in Spain etc.






WWOOF Portugal







wwoof.pt


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Pauletthp said:


> We are US citizens looking for opportunities to do volunteer work in Portugal. We have multiple skills in business, teaching English to construction. We do not want to be paid and will incur all living expenses. Does anyone know of specific websites or organizations we can access to offer our services? Thanks in advance


Geoff will be happy if you ask him, he 's farmer in Alcoutim.
have a look at UHF, upper hill farm..https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=IwAR2ZzPKASw8gMMLVD_0WhOj7LeA5Zo6QgbHIP_UB78D7SX6bKhZZU2IS8a0&v=DppXYqY9sMw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

Appreciate everyone's posts/help


----------

